# satellite tv



## mjsouth (Dec 31, 2008)

I have Dish satellite tv in my home and we are about to spend 3 months in another state. If I take the Dish DVR receiver and buy a portable satellite dish to hook up to will I be able to get reception in our new location? Would anything else be required? Thanks


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

Check with your provider. I think you will be able to get reception but most satellite systems also need a home phone hookup to allow for ordering special programs. So I would count on losing this option. I believe your home phone is synchonized with your receiver and the satellite provider.


----------



## Rasputin (Feb 19, 2008)

mjsouth said:


> I have Dish satellite tv in my home and we are about to spend 3 months in another state. If I take the Dish DVR receiver and buy a portable satellite dish to hook up to will I be able to get reception in our new location? Would anything else be required? Thanks


The only thing you wouldn't be able to pick up are your local network channels because they're on spotbeams, unless you're moving to a nearby state.

Also, if you don't let it phone home Dish will tag an extra fee onto your account.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

There are plenty of abandoned/disconnected DishNetwork antennas around. You might be able to make a deal with someone in your neighborhood for real cheap to remove one of their dish's that they are no longer using.:whistling2:


----------



## AndrewF (Dec 29, 2008)

Looks like your question was pretty much answered.

Yes, you'll get reception elsewhere, however you may not get locals (if you get them now over dish) due to spotbeams.

If the DVR doesnt call home after (X) time, there will be an additional charge each month from Dish until it does. The charge is usually around $5.....I've had a DVR unhooked for 6 months....the $5 fee didnt show up until month 5.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

AndrewF said:


> If the DVR doesnt call home after (X) time, there will be an additional charge each month from Dish until it does. The charge is usually around $5.....I've had a DVR unhooked for 6 months....the $5 fee didnt show up until month 5.


If Directv did that to me, I would drop them, the phone call thing is just another "Big Brother"....


----------



## Rasputin (Feb 19, 2008)

chris75 said:


> If Directv did that to me, I would drop them, the phone call thing is just another "Big Brother"....


They used to, and the DirecTivos require the phone line for updates.


----------



## richardballast (Oct 18, 2009)

chris75 said:


> If Directv did that to me, I would drop them, the phone call thing is just another "Big Brother"....


Yeah, that's just crazy. I cannot think of a valid reason why that should result in a charge.


----------

